# Training with SETH



## Concreteguy (Jun 3, 2018)

I cant say enough about this guy. As American as it gets. 

You go SETH!!!



https://youtu.be/t-h0T3dE8t4


----------



## striffe (Jun 27, 2018)

Seth Feroce is great. He trains smart and offers good tips from what I have seen in his vids. He looks great in this vid as well.


----------



## jp82088 (Aug 4, 2018)

Yes, the dude does train smart indeed.


----------



## Viking (Jan 28, 2019)

Gonna watch this now. Shame I didn't see it earlier as it was push day today.


----------



## AGGRO (Feb 7, 2019)

Watching this now. It may make me swop leg day for push day


----------



## AGGRO (Feb 8, 2019)

That was interesting and different from the norm. I am watching one of his leg videos now.


Seth Feroce Explains Leg Training - YouTube


----------



## jsaild (Mar 1, 2019)

Seth just dropped another video on upper chest development.  He's easily my favorite pro right now, regardless of whether he competes anymore or not!


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 23, 2019)

jsaild said:


> Seth just dropped another video on upper chest development.  He's easily my favorite pro right now, regardless of whether he competes anymore or not!



With his popularity it wont matter if he competes anymore or not. SETH has a massive fan base. I enjoy his training videos.


----------

